# DISH Network Launches Local High Definition Channels in 14 Markets



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HD locals are now marked "available" for the following markets ...

Augusta, GA (119)
Davenport, IA/Rock Island, IL (77)
Evansville, IN (77)
Monroe, LA (77)
Paducah, KY/Harrisburg, IL (77)
Pittsburgh, PA (adding Eastern Arc location - 77)
Rochester, MN/Mason City, IA (119)
San Angelo, TX (119)
Shreveport, LA (119)
Wichita, KS (119)
Wilmington, NC (77)

Details here

"On Aug. 18, DISH Network will launch local HD programming in Bangor, Maine; Macon, Ga.; Rochester, N.Y.; and Traverse City, Mich."

Press Release (below): http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2558614#post2558614


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I've been watching for this since they actually uplinked most of them months ago. I'm in the Paducah, KY DMA and they'll have to either add a wing at 77 around here since all of the installs are Western Arc, or change to Eastern Arc which would entail changing out my SD DVR as the EA doesn't have Paducah locals on it.

I tried today, just hoping someone was quicker than a bunny. No joy!! Said to contact tomorrow.

Just in time for the new series on broadcast, and of course next month is time for NFLRZ again!! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## Gene Steinberg (Jun 8, 2009)

My problem with Dish is that their Local support, when it comes to HD, can be tepid. Here in the Phoenix area, DirecTV offers more HD outlets. Why?


----------



## da88 (Jul 25, 2010)

Man, after two years of waiting for HD local in the Paducah market, they arrive and I will have to wait until I can get a 77 dish.
Why would they put them on a sat that isn't available normally for anyone in this area?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

No space for spot beams left on the WA for us is the reason I've been told. But come on, if we waited this long, just a few more days won't kill us!!


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I just got off the phone with Dish. Scheduled tomorrow to change me to EA. One thing that I brought up that I don't know if they are going to fix is that on the EA, my 625 won't get the locals. First they said no problem, it will get it, then changed to no, you need to update that 625 to an HD receiver.

But they talked around that so I don't actually know if they will change that out or not. Guess I'll know for sure tomorrow. If they change it out, I'll be happy. If not, well that's what they make chat for!!


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Eastern Arc requires all MPEG4 compatible receivers. They'll have to switch it out.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> Eastern Arc requires all MPEG4 compatible receivers. They'll have to switch it out.


KEWL!! I was wanting to upgrade that receiver anyway!

Thanks.


----------



## da88 (Jul 25, 2010)

I called a couple of hours ago and they said they will send out a tech tomorrow morning to add a wing dish. For various reasons, this will be the 4th tech to visit my house in a month's time. I am ready to get this over with and get all my Dish issues complete. 
Now I am wondering, with this new wing dish if I will be able to diplex in an antenna to my 612 still as I planned. I want to access the other area channels that are being broadcast too.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

da88 said:


> I called a couple of hours ago and they said they will send out a tech tomorrow morning to add a wing dish. For various reasons, this will be the 4th tech to visit my house in a month's time. I am ready to get this over with and get all my Dish issues complete.
> Now I am wondering, with this new wing dish if I will be able to diplex in an antenna to my 612 still as I planned. I want to access the other area channels that are being broadcast too.


Yes, you should still be able to diplex. If you currently have a 1000.2 dish the wing dish will connect in to an input on it and the same cables will feed your receiver(s). If you don't have a 1000.2 dish and have a switch instead the feed from switch to receiver will stay the same.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

Well, this sucks. Dish wants to charge $95 to add a wing dish to ALL the customers in the Monroe/Eldorado DMA? NO one in this area has a dish that is pointed to 77. 

If Dish follows there past, They will not even make it known that the locals are available in HD. 

I will not pay a dime for a choice Dish made here. Why should the customer be out a penny for this? And yes they want $95 to add this wing Dish. :lol::lol:

No chance here. HR24 and a HD Receiver with free Installation from DTV AND Locals coming soon for Monroe DMA? I know a HR24 is no promise but I can make this happen.

10+ year disappointed customer.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> Eastern Arc requires all MPEG4 compatible receivers. They'll have to switch it out.


I just got off a few phone calls. When the installer called to confirm the EA switchover, I asked what was included. He said the 1000.4 Dish and pointing. I asked about the 625 and he said it wouldn't work, but it wasn't on the order to change out.

So I called the Executive Response Team. They said no problem, but that I wasn't elgible for a Dish'n it up but would waive that and get me a 612. I had to agree to another 2 years (with $10/month ETF) to get it. No big deal as that was already a planned swap in September. Upfront costs still $15 w/DHPP.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Dish has a strange set up. They have satellites all over everywhere. Dishes pointed everywhere. Different recievers that work with different satellites.

Directv has one dish that gets all its satellites. SlimLine gets 99, 101, 103, 110 and 119. This covers all its core services, HD and spanish channels.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

jamieh1 said:


> Dish has a strange set up. They have satellites all over everywhere. Dishes pointed everywhere. Different recievers that work with different satellites.
> 
> Directv has one dish that gets all its satellites. SlimLine gets 99, 101, 103, 110 and 119. This covers all its core services, HD and spanish channels.


And that is really important how?

And how many internationals does D* support?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

smackman said:


> Well, this sucks. Dish wants to charge $95 to add a wing dish to ALL the customers in the Monroe/Eldorado DMA? NO one in this area has a dish that is pointed to 77.
> 
> If Dish follows there past, They will not even make it known that the locals are available in HD.
> 
> ...


Or you can add the DHPP and pay $15. Or email [email protected] and ask for consideration. Or...well, whatevs.


----------



## da88 (Jul 25, 2010)

I see on Satelliteguys that many people are being charged for a wing dish. I called today and they told me that it was a no charge. They did say that my statement would show a 15.00 charge and a 15.00 dollar credit. I have the service plan, which has saved me a bit this year due to other service calls. But, with a no charge, I would think that it would be that way for everyone. 
Maybe people should try to talk to supervisors or something. I don't see why it should cost the customer for the wing dish, it isn't your fault they placed the HD locals on an EA satellite. If anything they could manipulate the satellites to get more $ from subscribers in different markets. I will be watching my bill to make sure they follow through with the no charge.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> Or you can add the DHPP and pay $15. Or email [email protected] and ask for consideration. Or...well, whatevs.


And the cost goes on and on and on..... Dish made the decision here; they should eat the cost not the consumer.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

You can talk all you want about what Dish 'should' do, but they've made a business decision that says they aren't going to honor your wishes.

So the choices are:

1. Get a dish and lnb and add a wing dish pointing to 77 yourself.
2. Pay Dish to do it for either $15 or $95 depending on whether you have DHPP or not.
3. Don't do anything and don't get the locals in HD

Quite simple, irritating, but simple.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> You can talk all you want about what Dish 'should' do, but they've made a business decision that says they aren't going to honor your wishes.
> 
> So the choices are:
> 
> ...


To be fair, there is a 4th Choice.
4. Change providers, and get the setup and new equipment for free, with a new 2yr agreement. AT the end of 2yrs its your choice, if you stay or comeback and get a new installation for free. I still remember having to buy my 1000.2 when HD came out. If I wanted it I had to buy it.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> To be fair, there is a 4th Choice.
> 4. Change providers, and get the setup and new equipment for free, with a new 2yr agreement. AT the end of 2yrs its your choice, if you stay or comeback and get a new installation for free. I still remember having to buy my 1000.2 when HD came out. If I wanted it I had to buy it.


As hard as it will be for me to do, This 4th choice will probably be my option.

After 22 years having C-Band, I switched to Dish in the year 2000 and have always had pretty good luck with them.

I have had some issues but overall a good exp. I have had one service call to my home in 30+ years of satellite television and that was a FREE UPGRADE from dish to install a SUPER Dish to begin receiving my locals years ago off 105. I still use the super dish for 110,119 and a separate Dish 500 for 129.

I guess it is sorta like cell phone companies; swap every 2 years to get what you want.

Any "proper" way to cancel Dish service to minimize the cost?

I feel Dish is 100% wrong here but who am I? :lol:


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I did contemplate #4 as it is a viable choice for many. Alas, not for me in any sane sense.

To switch to cable would be the cheapest here. $75/month for the triple play. But much fewer HD channels and SD that is only viewable on the smallest screens (IMO), a DVR that really sucks somewhat offset by great VOD. 2 year commitment, with the 2nd year being $25 higher. From a cost view, that makes sense, but I knew I wouldn't like it.

To switch to D*, I'd need 3 HRs to accomplish what I do with 2 now, and that is in the main room, record 4 locals at once. Can't record 4 events at the same time on any D* equipment right now. The 3rd would go to my adult son to record his awful choices!.

Upfront costs would be about $300 to do this. The monthly bill would be cheaper for a few months, then be higher than I pay Dish. And after all the dust settled, I'd end up with fewer national HD channels, many of which I watch on a regular basis, and fewer premium movie channels in HD, including the ones in HD Platinum.

So instead, I'll pay the $15. Grumble a bit about the bill, complain about Dish a bit too, but get to watch what I want to watch in HD. Seems like a fair trade.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

My swap to EA has come and gone. For $15 and a 2 year commit, I got the change of sat dish and a new 612 to replace the 625. Took them a couple hours to move some cabling around and mount the new dish in a new (very old) location. 

I had a wing dish for 61.5 back in the early days of HD and the mast was still there. Slipped the new dish onto it, got a great signal and all is good.

Checked signal strengths and all of them I looked at on each sat were above 50, some quite a bit above 50. On the WA, only 110/119 had that kind of strength, 129 was about 1/2 that and rain fade on the HD channels was an issue.

Best change I've made with Dish in a long time!!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*DISH Network Expands Industry-Leading HD Lineup*

*Launches Local High Definition Channels in 14 Markets*

ENGLEWOOD, Colo., Aug 13, 2010 /PRNewswire via COMTEX News Network/ -- DISH Network today announced the launch of local channels in high definition in 14 markets. With these additions, the largest HD offering in America includes local high definition channels in 170 markets covering more than 96 percent of U.S. TV households.

Customers in the following markets can now receive their local channels in HD from DISH Network: Augusta, Ga.; Davenport, Iowa; Evansville, Ind.; Monroe, La.; Paducah, Ky.; Rochester, Minn.; San Angelo, Texas; Shreveport, La.; Wichita, Kan. and Wilmington, N.C. On Aug. 18, DISH Network will launch local HD programming in Bangor, Maine; Macon, Ga.; Rochester, N.Y.; and Traverse City, Mich.

"DISH Network is proud to offer the most HD local coverage in America," said Dave Shull, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network. "We continue to expand our local HD channel service because we know how important it is to our customers to watch sports, movies and their favorite primetime shows in high definition."

The leader in high definition programming, DISH Network offers the most national HD channels as well as local channels in high definition in 170 markets - more than any other TV company in America. To subscribe to local HD channels from DISH Network, visit www.dishnetwork.com/packages/local. For more information on DISH Network's HD programming as well as HD Free for Life, visit www.dish.com.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

Smackman: What you should do is schedule a termination of service for a month from now and tell them your situation and set up a D* appointment for the same day. If they want to keep you as a customer then they will waive the charges. If not, they will lose a long time customer. Leave the decision up to them. You might also want to plead your case to [email protected].

For others willing to pay to get the extra dish: Add DHPP to your account ($7), schedule the install ($15) and cancel it within a month ($30). That comes to $52, which is cheaper than the $95 install. E* permits you to do this (some CSRs will even suggest this).


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I've seen the posts talking about how Dish should eat the cost of converting those that now have locals on EA while the majority or all of the installs in their area are on WA. I understand that point of view. But come on, it isn't that Dish wanted to do it that way, it is because there are only so many spots to go around and the WA spots seem pretty much taken up.

Even with us paying the $95 or $15, we aren't paying much compared to the cost of actually getting it done. Figure a truck roll, new dish, maybe new cables and the time to do the alignment. In my case, re=routing cables and using an existing pole still took them a couple hours.

I think the deal with getting these locals in HD was put them on 77 or don't put them up at all. I think Dish is making a reasonable offer to do the switch over in this case. And it isn't like I don't complain about things Dish does, I do. But in this case, I think this is a reasonable effort.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

To a certain extent, I agree. HD locals are a new expansion to one's service. If one doesn't do the upgrade (regardless of free or cost) one simply is missing their own locals. Many years ago my market's locals were released in SD on "SuperDISH". DISH at that time offered a free upgrade to the new dish with commitment. They have since moved my locals twice but they could still be received via a "SuperDISH".

Offering a free with commitment install is what I'd like to see for these markets now getting HD locals.

There are several things going on that DISH should pay for. If DISH moves (not adds) channels to another satellite I believe it is their responsibility to upgrade customers. That makes the current "split arc" problem with 61.5 a gray area today. The channels people are missing by maintaining a 119-110-61.5 install are "new". Moving channels off of 61.5 moves out of the gray in my opinion. It becomes DISH's responsibility to make sure that people can continue to receive the HD they received from 61.5.

DISH has paid in the past when they move channels ... but not when the dish upgrade is needed for additional channels.

The other part of the problem is getting DISH to understand their own systems. Except in areas where 129 is not visible they should allow any subscriber to have "Western Arc" (119-110-129) plus whatever "Eastern Arc" satellite is needed for HD locals. Or "Eastern Arc" (61.5-72.7-77) plus whatever "Western Arc" satellite is needed for HD locals. Just getting DISH to approve such an install seems like a challenge.

In my opinion DISH should pay for one complete arc and any second dish should be provided free or cheap with a commitment to stay with DISH. The commitment is worth more to DISH that the $15/$99 charges. DISH isn't doing themselves any favors making it cheaper to leave them than to stay.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

James, good points. A commitment option for adding ability to see new channels would be a good way to do it, and probably wouldn't generate so much negative posts too. I hadn't thought about that method for some reason.

In my case, I had to do both a switch over to EA, but also needed a swap of my 625 to the 612 so both units could benefit. The swap of receivers generated a new 2 year commit, but it was earlier than I was elgible for under the DIU which made for a 2nd phone call before the switch over.

Your last statement about cheaper to leave than stay would only really be true for those out of commits, or close to it. And of course, they would also lose national HD in most cases.

In another thread, in a different site, I made the point that for those of us with 1 or 2 receivers of any sort, the total bill with E* is cheaper than D*, for more national HD. But for those with lots of equipment, D* is cheaper, but that has pretty much always been true.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> In another thread, in a different site, I made the point that for those of us with 1 or 2 receivers of any sort, the total bill with E* is cheaper than D*, for more national HD. But for those with lots of equipment, D* is cheaper, but that has pretty much always been true.


I look at my satellite installation as a long term investment ... but many don't and would rather jump the day their commitment ends than think through their choices. Equipment discounts and first year discounts are pretty tempting ... and may be able to make it cheaper to be a new customer elsewhere than an existing customer. These people need to be convinced to stay ... additional charges may convince them to go.

Free with commitment helps the customer as well as retains the customer's money for a year or two more. Seems to make sense to me.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Free with commitment is a good way to go, I agree. But these days, as we've been seeing, Dish has decided to fee us to death. Not a good idea, imo.

Recently I was tempted to switch because of the fee increases and the MRV sounded really good. Fortunately when I was ready to pull the trigger, D* wasn't ready to make a decent deal for me as a returning customer. So I took a pass on that idea.

Good thing too. I wouldn't have been happy with some of the national HD and movies in HD that E* has and D* doesn't. And after thinking about MRV, it has no value for me and my son's setup.

This recent add of the locals in HD (D* had them for quite awhile) and the ability to switch over to a 612 (which was already in my plans), just made sticking around much more valuable than making a switch, even if D* had offered some sweetheart deal.

Especially since the H*24 isn't a guaranteed thing and the other HRs are just pathetically slow imo.

I'm somewhat impulsive, so I have to force myself to wait a day or two before making big jumps. Not always easy!


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> I've seen the posts talking about how Dish should eat the cost of converting those that now have locals on EA while the majority or all of the installs in their area are on WA. I understand that point of view. But come on, it isn't that Dish wanted to do it that way, it is because there are only so many spots to go around and the WA spots seem pretty much taken up.
> 
> Even with us paying the $95 or $15, we aren't paying much compared to the cost of actually getting it done. Figure a truck roll, new dish, maybe new cables and the time to do the alignment. In my case, re=routing cables and using an existing pole still took them a couple hours.
> 
> I think the deal with getting these locals in HD was put them on 77 or don't put them up at all. I think Dish is making a reasonable offer to do the switch over in this case. And it isn't like I don't complain about things Dish does, I do. But in this case, I think this is a reasonable effort.


Your opinion and I 100% disagree. Dish probably had no choice but they will eventually profit even if they absorb the cost which they should.

There are always "other" options and Dish knows this.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

smackman said:


> Your opinion and I 100% disagree. Dish probably had no choice but they will eventually profit even if they absorb the cost which they should.
> 
> There are always "other" options and Dish knows this.


No problem, that's why we have choices!! 

For me, while I would have loved to make the changeover for no cost, I'll more than make up for it in the money I saved by not switching and getting less channels that are of interest to me.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> I've seen the posts talking about how Dish should eat the cost of converting those that now have locals on EA while the majority or all of the installs in their area are on WA. I understand that point of view. But come on, it isn't that Dish wanted to do it that way, it is because there are only so many spots to go around and the WA spots seem pretty much taken up.
> 
> Even with us paying the $95 or $15, we aren't paying much compared to the cost of actually getting it done. Figure a truck roll, new dish, maybe new cables and the time to do the alignment. In my case, re=routing cables and using an existing pole still took them a couple hours.
> 
> I think the deal with getting these locals in HD was put them on 77 or don't put them up at all. I think Dish is making a reasonable offer to do the switch over in this case. And it isn't like I don't complain about things Dish does, I do. But in this case, I think this is a reasonable effort.


I paid $15 for the changeover from split arc to Eastern Arc.

2+ hours labor
New Dish, LNB Assembly
A Bunch of wire
Not having to climb on roof myself ----> Priceless

IMHO it was well worth the $15 for the additional HD channels I do watch that D* doesn't have.

Her at work they had all kinds of vinyl signs put on the windows (4)
The big boss looked at them working all afternoon doing the install. "The best $200 I've spent instead of trying to do it myself"


----------



## MharkieMark (Aug 10, 2010)

wow.. thanks for the info.. i have a friend in Evansville, IN... actually my bestfriend.. i would def convince her to switch...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

James Long said:


> "On Aug. 18, DISH Network will launch local HD programming in Bangor, Maine; Macon, Ga.; Rochester, N.Y.; and Traverse City, Mich."


Launched!

Wilkes-Barre/Scranton, PA HD&SD locals on 61.5 also moved from a spot to a ConUS beam.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

Talked to Dish Network CSR to cancel Dish. When ask why I wanted to cancel, I told her it was about the $95 dollar fee to set me up to receive my Locals in HD. THEY ARE WILLING TO WAIVE THE FEE 100% AND GIVE ME A $5 DOLLAR A MONTH DISCOUNT FOR 12 MONTHS. I was also offered 3 MONTHS HBO,SHOWTIME. I AM SPEECHLESS.

*I have DTV setup to do a new install this coming Sunday. IF I cancel this install, will there be a fee for this? I have signed nothing; I have paid a 20 dollar processing fee but..*
Sometimes being a VIP Customer has its advantages. I have been with Dish since 2000 and a auto-pay customer for many years.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> I've been watching for this since they actually uplinked most of them months ago. I'm in the Paducah, KY DMA and they'll have to either add a wing at 77 around here since all of the installs are Western Arc, or change to Eastern Arc which would entail changing out my SD DVR as the EA doesn't have Paducah locals on it.
> 
> I tried today, just hoping someone was quicker than a bunny. No joy!! Said to contact tomorrow.
> 
> Just in time for the new series on broadcast, and of course next month is time for NFLRZ again!! Woo Hoo!!


I too am in the Paducah-Cape DMA in Harrisburg, just down the road from ya, my friend, and I don't see locals in HD in my guide either.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> I too am in the Paducah-Cape DMA in Harrisburg, just down the road from ya, my friend, and I don't see locals in HD in my guide either.


Used to work in Harrisburg, nice town, good bar-b-que!

Call Dish to set up for a changeover to Eastern Arc to get the locals in HD, you are almost certainly on the Western.

But you also need to have all MPEG4 receivers on the EA. Dish upgraded my 625 to a 612 HDDVR for a 2 year commit and no upfront charges. There is some talk that they will do the new dish for free, but I was told $15 with DHPP and $95 w/out.

either way is well worth it. Even the SD is better on the EA and you'll most likely get better signal strengths on all 3 birds, not that lower strength on 129.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

Dish changed me over to the eastern arc today for NO CHARGE. I now receive my Monroe locals in HD! The Tech. had to install a new Dish.
Everything is GREAT!


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Called DISH today and scheduled an appointment for the EA install for Tuesday. They said a service call would normally cost $15, but since we're preferred customers and will be needing to upgrade to the EA Migration anyway, they waved the fee.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> Used to work in Harrisburg, nice town, good bar-b-que!
> 
> Call Dish to set up for a changeover to Eastern Arc to get the locals in HD, you are almost certainly on the Western.
> 
> ...


Yeah, we already have all HD receivers. A 722, 622, and a 612.

Yeah, we do have some unique BBQ styles over here. Johnson's and a couple others that I can't think of right now. I know people actually come to town from all over the country to buy up some of our local BBQ sauces. Especially like those people who used to live here but moved away.

If they do have to re-aim the dish, we might actually solve a growing, and I mean growing, problem with our current WA dish. And that is a tree in our front yard that is right at the edge of our LOS with the WA birds. If turned to the EA, I think it may have a pretty clear shot.


----------



## PDoman (Jul 13, 2010)

I am new to Dish, I used to have C-band and was used to getting out of town networks in quite good quality. Now I only get my small market (Eureka, CA) locals in standard def. They break up and the audio is terrible. Are there HD networks like Fox, NBC and ABC available on the west coast? I am not able to get anything OTA because of mountains and there is no CW in the locals. What can I do?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

PDoman said:


> I am new to Dish, I used to have C-band and was used to getting out of town networks in quite good quality. Now I only get my small market (Eureka, CA) locals in standard def. They break up and the audio is terrible. Are there HD networks like Fox, NBC and ABC available on the west coast? I am not able to get anything OTA because of mountains and there is no CW in the locals. What can I do?


Move to a market where Dish offers Locals in HD.

However, if your SD locals are doing that - you may have a legit complaint (thought they may not be in HD, they still should not be breaking up ) - send an email to [email protected] (if I'm wrong, someone else should be along with the correct address shortly).

And for CW - see if you are eligible for the Superstations package.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

PDoman said:


> I am new to Dish, I used to have C-band and was used to getting out of town networks in quite good quality. Now I only get my small market (Eureka, CA) locals in standard def. They break up and the audio is terrible. Are there HD networks like Fox, NBC and ABC available on the west coast? I am not able to get anything OTA because of mountains and there is no CW in the locals. What can I do?


There is a possibility because of your location that you might qualify for distant networks via what we know as AllAmericanDirect (AAD) (the name has changed but if you search these threads you will find discussions about the service available on Dish satellites through Dish boxes). Go to this web site and start the process.

They have LA ABC, CBS, Fox, and NBC HD channels. I used them for years because OTA is not even possible for me. Now I settle for San Francisco off of Dish.


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

PDoman said:


> I am new to Dish, I used to have C-band and was used to getting out of town networks in quite good quality. Now I only get my small market (Eureka, CA) locals in standard def. They break up and the audio is terrible. Are there HD networks like Fox, NBC and ABC available on the west coast? I am not able to get anything OTA because of mountains and there is no CW in the locals. What can I do?


You may be able to receive HD distant networks from All American Direct, also known as Sobongo. Go to www.mydistantnetworks.com. The networks AAD carries are Fox, ABC, NBC, and CBS from Los Angeles.

Also, check if you are eligible for the "superstations" package through Dish. That includes west coast CW affiliate KTLA, although in SD only.


----------

